# Trail riding alone



## sydney (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anyone here go on trail rides by themselves?

10 years ago when i had my other horse, a crazy ex racer I never thought twice about it and would take him out on a trail by myself, he couldnt be ridden in the arena so all we could do was trails so maybe thats why, i just got use to it.

Now I have my new horse, I have taken him on about 3 trail rides so far but we have been with people.

I ride him in the arena 5 days a week, I'd like to take him on more trail rides so he doesnt get bored, but its hard to find someone who will go, im thinking of going alone but is that crazy?

He does good on the trails, he has spooked once so far, im not sure how he will be with no other horses with him.

Should I just go for it?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Sure - why not? I would, especially if he has done good so far.

Now the things I would do is let someone know where you are going and how long you plan to be. The first couple times you should have a route planned out and stick to it so that if something should happen they know where to start looking. Bring a cell phone if you have one and let your contact person know if plans change . Also, keep the first couple short until you know how he is going to react and then build up to longer ones as you and his comfort level increases.

Be safe and have fun!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I take Willy out alone all the time. I like to ride alone, and I think it's good for him to separate form the other horses, stop thinking about the barn, and most of all - to be brave!!  He is very brave  Sometimes he weaves, and if I ask him to "ho" and he's by himself, he has no problem doing just that :? . I never let him gallop home, and if he gets to pushy on the way home, I do lots of stop exercises, circles, and sometimes I just turn him right around and go back the other way. He's great most of the time. 

I would just try it, and see how he does. You may be surprised. If he gets fresh, just try some exercises with him to keep his mind off of being all alone. When he seems relaxed and comfy, give lots of praise, and maybe reward him by turning back towards the barn.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i take my horse on rides alone alot because i too have no one to ride with, i always take my phone and my grandparents always know where i am, when i go on long ones by myself i always tell someone where im going and my phone is always with me
so i say go for it, if you are confident enough, if your nervous hes going to pick up on that and he'll be antsy
o and have fun!!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

I would go for it. I have trail ridden alone alot. just let peaople know where you are. Horses like to have some space sometimes. I know mine do.Have fun!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't say it's stupid. Sometimes unfortunately you just dont have any other option. I lived out of town on an acreage all my life and always went trail riding on my own as I was the only horse person, and no one in the area near me actually rode horses.I now live in town and board my horses(which is much nicer!).

If you want to go on a trail, I would try to do so when there is at least one person at the barn whom you can talk to and let know you are leaving. If not that, I would go out in a busy area where you know someone is likely to find if something were to happen. Also make sure you have a working cell phone with you.

We are part of a risky sport and unfortunately even with the best measures accidents happen. 

My cell phone once saved me. Had a bad fall in a very busy area but was still not found. Was able to call for help and people quickly found me and I was able to receive medical attention quickly.

So make sure you have a cell phone and someone knows where you are.
Good Luck


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I quite often go by myself on my usual mare. I rather enjoy the peace and quite of riding through the countryside lol I wouldn't go by myself on a very young or spooky horse though. 
I just let people know roughly where I'm going and approx when I'll be back. I always take my phone too in case of emergencies! 
*tip* make sure your horse isn't scared of your ring tone before you ride!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I do 90% of my time. It's VERY hard to accommodate everyone's schedule and lots of people around don't ride on weekends (while I can't ride on weekday due to work).


----------



## nascarcats (Aug 5, 2008)

I ride alone all the time. It is actually my "thinking" time. I can solve many a problem on the back of my horse while riding alone. Go for it. You will find you will enjoy it.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Totally. 
In fact Banjo behaves better on his own any way, so it kinda makes for a easier ride.

Altho one of my scariest rides happened the first time i went to the big beach on my own, on the way back my boy got bogged into thick black mud up to his stomach...i fell off into the mud also...... but we both got out unhurt..but covered in mud and had to ride over 1/2 hour home like that , lol, as it was low tide...so no water to wash off the mud. 

But yea .... rideing alone is fine for me as its what i have done most of the time.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

I used to quite frequently... I don't think its stupid, you know your horse and you know if you are able to handle him. If you know you can, then go for it. I used to always just make sure I had my cellphone with me at all times, incase of an emergency.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I almost always go out alone. I take my cell phone and make sure it is on ME not the saddle and tell someone or leave a note where I'm going. I would go nuts if I had to go with someone all the time. Mostly I enjoy my horses because they are NOT PEOPLE!


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

thats a question i bug myself about too sometimes. Like my OTSB Is totally bomb proof because he grew up in the city.However one problem..DEER!!!!!! he never saw them until li got him and he's terrified of them. I like got him so much better now, but im a bit nervous that he'll spook on the trail. cuz he's a big boy ya know =P IDK i think ima just wing it =P


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I went alone on my 20 yo Quarter horse when I first got him. I had no other horses so I had no choice. He is SUPER well trained and doesn't spook or anything. Bomb proof. I never had a problem. He's 28 now and I'd still take him out alone. My younger Paint I wouldn't yet though. I've tried it just short distances and it hasn't gone well so far but we're working on it.
Anyway, I wouldn't hesitate. As long as you know your horse well enough to be able to tell if something is going to happen then you'll be golden. As everyone else said, make sure you have a way to contact someone if you get hurt and make sure someone knows where you are going and how long you'll be gone and stick to that at least the first bunch of times til you know how he'll be. If you know something that spooks him normally though try and stay away from that the first few times so you can both get comfortable with each other being out there alone. 
Have fun!


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

I ride alone 90% of the time. On property, I never worried, but when I started trailering to state parks, I bought a cell phone. I love riding alone. Just be smart and careful, and it's no more dangerous than anything else you do alone. I leave a note at the barn about where I went and what time when I trailer.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Have the cell phone on you, and the number somewhere on the horse in case you part company! I caught loose horses once, fully tacked, found a cell number in a saddle bag, and called the owner!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I love me and my lonely trail rides with me and my pony.



Good times.


We argue.....alot.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know the trails well enough to go out by myself and I like the company....if something happens I'd like to have someone there to help. 

At the old barn, however, I would go out by myself, but never did because I was "forbidden" to by the BO, so if I went it would have to be a time when she wasn't there and when no one was there (cause they'd tell on me)


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

For the most part I ride a lone. I take my cell with me and always let my hubby know what direction I'm in. (just incase of the ???)


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, all the time. My mare, like someone else said, is better alone. Plus I found it was difficult to go with other horses due to my mares short legs... I would literally be trotting QUICKLY the entire ride to keep up with most of the other horses walks. And it gets to be a bit of a pain.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I love going out alone! Just keep aware of your surroundings *(youtube has some great trail riding self-defense videos) and also keep your cell phone on you not in a saddle bag. If you become separated from your horse and cannot walk for some reason, you'll need to be able to call for help!
My guy does equally well alone or with other horses, go for it and enjoy!!


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

I absolutely love riding alone, but rarely get the opportunity. I'm thankful that I have friends that like to ride with me, but sometimes I enjoy being alone with my horse, especially Dragon. So sometimes I will take the whole day, pack my saddlebags, and take off alone on him. 

I keep my cell phone with me and I always keep someone in the loop of where I am. When I plan on being gone for a long time or all day, I will "check in" every hour or so with my contact and let them know where I am and where I am headed. I also carry my gun just in case, ya never know!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Riding is a dangerous sport. Horses are animals and have reactions and feelings and they are not as predicatable as a machine. And that is why we love them.

Everyone has their own risk comfort level. If you enjoy riding alone and take sensible precautions like letting people know where you're going and carrying a cell phone, then go for it. You are comfortable at that level of risk.

I will never ride alone. EVER. I might separate from my partner by 100 yards or more, but I won't go out alone. Why? Because the last wreck I had, I would have been killed if I had been alone. It was nothing predictable, nothing skill or foresight could have avoided. But there I was unconscious for 10-15 minutes and with a concussion that erased my memory of 45 minutes. (Yes..I WAS wearing a helmet) The blunt force trauma collapsed one lung completely and partially collapsed another ---besides other internal injuries. If someone hadn't been there to call for help, I would have died. So, no. I do NOT ride alone.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I often ride alone, but I always evaluate the weather, the condition of the trails, as well as my and my horses' mental and physical condition. Also, I always take a phone with me and inform somebody at the barn about where I'm heading and for how long I'm going to be away. If anything at all seems off, I turn back (if I have already hit the trails) or just stay in the arena.


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

I never had much of a choice. I always rode alone, for 6 years. Man that sounds sad. Of course technically not alone as horse with me.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I usually ride alone. My horse does better alone. Sometimes my husband comes with us, but he is either on foot or on his bike, not on a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I ride at a local park by myself now. My horse is fairly non spooky. He has NEVER attempted to run away with me EVER. He has NEVER bolted. But he is still a horse! I wear a helmet, I have a cell phone on me. Several people know I am going and will now text my cousin when I mount up as per my promise to her! She is the director of one of the busiest ER's here locally so she is a good chick to ride with and to know! The city employee in charge of lots of stuff at the park generally sees me ride out and I know him personally. His phone number is in my phone and I wouldn't hesitate to call him if necessary. Also, I am never farther than 1.5 miles from my trailer as I am riding just the loop in the woods at the park. You are never 100% safe anywhere doing anything but certainly take precautions to be as safe as you can be.

If I didn't go out by myself I wouldn't be riding much here lately!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I ride hacks by myself all the time... 
In the past year I've been on hacks with other people...5 or 6 times? And I hack pretty much every week


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I nearly always ride alone. I'm a loner so I don't really like company, unless I'm training, in which case I'm better at sticking to it if I have company (and someone to one-up!).

On trails, 99.9% of the time I go alone. That way, I turn back when I want to, I go my own speed, and I don't have to worry about what to do if my friend gets hurt (the person I normally ride with is 14 and I'm now legally an adult, so I'm responsible for her, and her actions). If she's at my place, my mother is the one legally responsible for her, because my mother is the oldest and most mature person here. And I'm not allowed to bring minors onto the property if Mum's not here, because of the legalities if someone gets hurt.

My horse is a funny one. He likes company, and he likes solitude. In company, he likes to show off, and he can get strong. Alone he is much easier to manage. But he is happy either way and if I just let him go he would match the other horse's speed anyway... once he got level with them.

I'm not a confident rider, and have suffered from all sorts of issues because of it. When I'm riding on trails, I usually stick to walk with a bit of trot and if I'm feeling really brave some canter where the footing is best. There is one trail I can gallop on without worrying about traffic or whether he will pull up in time to cross a road, but I don't ride it very often because I had a bad fall on it a while back where I cracked my helmet in two and fractured my humerus... so my confidence issues are at their worst there, and I refuse to even trot in the direction of home because the fall resulted from horsey getting a bit jiggy, so I let him trot a bit, and he broke into a canter, then a gallop, and in the end I came off. I will gallop away from home, but walk only back towards. Even though said trail is an hour's ride from my place anyway!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Nobody here to ride with so I'm always alone. No cell service out here either so I leave a note on the desk with direction of travel. I do take my cell just in case I'm lucky and I'm in one of those rare spots a txt message can get out.


----------

